# ZIG question



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Am I right in saying that when the engine is running the switch far left should be switched on the 'car' symbol and when stationary it should be on the 'caravan' symbol? The battery is reading red after three nights use on lights/pumps etc (and i suspect charging the laptop via an inverter helped flatten iit)

We left an electric hook up four days ago having charged the whole set up there.

I will run my engine tomorrow to see if it re-charges ok but just want to double check I have all the switches in the correct place.

Thanks in advance - Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always thought that this was a 2 fold switch in most van, one to check power in that set of batteries, and two to switch the charge to whichever is selected, could be way of as just an assumption.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I sort of agree with Kev n Liz,

I believe the switch that has the Car and Caravan is a selector, which battery do I wish to use ?

The battery charging on engine start is normally split charge relay, so alternator charges vehicle battery direct, and alternator charges Hab battery via split charge simultaneously.

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

This raises a question that we often wonder about should the habitation power switch be off when driving. 
Our Autotrail wouldnt start if it was on but our Clubman does.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Here is my version of what has already been said and it assumes that no one has messed with the wiring and it is wired like ours was when we had a Zig :roll: :

The switch only controls which battery is being used when on site. So under normal use you would always select the habitation battery ...so keep the switch down ( caravan)

The up position can be used in a situation where you have depleted the habitation battery and wish to use SOME of the available power in the vehicle battery. Use with care.

While on site or at home on a mains hook up the switch not only controls which battery is being used but also which battery is charged from the onboard battery charger/power unit.


When the vehicle engine is running the switch has no function....the split charge relay will divert some of the available charge from the engine alternator to the habitation battery.


So best advice for normal use is keep the switch in the down ( caravan) position.


Miike

P.S.
If you obtain a digital voltmeter ( even a cheapy one from maplin) you would be able to check that what I have described is actually happening on your van when you alter the switch. The voltage at each battery can be tested and an immediate rise or fall in voltage at each battery will tell you just what the switch is doing.

If you want to know more detail on how to do this test get a voltmeter and post again :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is my version of what has already been said and it assumes that no one has messed with the wiring and it is wired like ours was when we had a Zig :roll: :
> 
> ...


I can never remember if DC is to the right or left


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks - on ours 'nothing' works when the 'car' position is selected. Currently having driven around for half an hour with both selected randomly its still showing red (ie low battery) on the 'caravan' switch posn. I may have a charging fault. Unless half an hour isnt enouogh to recherge sufficiently....


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

First off, If the alternator is working as it should, then half an hour of driving will of course put some energy into the habitation battery and the vehicle battery but it will no where near charge them both to full capacity. 

If with the switch set to CAR nothing functions then you certainly do have some sort of fault ...a fuse blown or incorrect wiring. (as the CAR battery is the vehicle battery and if that was flat you would not be able to start the van)

There are so many possibilities for why the battery is not charging that it is difficult via posts in the forum to know where to start. Check all the fuses you can find would be good. 

So what next, if you are going to attempt to find out what is wrong with it yourself you will need a multimeter and know how to use it to check the voltages at the batteries and to check that fuses are not blown, the output from the alternator and the continuity of the wiring. Using a multimeter is not rocket science but can be totally confusing if you are starting out with no knowledge of electricals. If this is the case then my advice would be to enlist the help of someone with the necessary knowledge a friend,  a motorhome service firm or local auto electrician.

By that I dont mean that I/we cannot help, just that doing it via the forum is difficult.... its a pity you are not just up the road I would come and took a look.... but Portugal is a bit too far and anyway we have wall to wall sunshine here too :lol: 

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could make a tester to check the fuses fairly simply as all a meter does it put a very small current through and if it gets to the other side then it's OK.

If you have a torch which works, all you need to do is interrupt the circuit between the battery and bulb at + or - put any fuse in the space, if the bulb lights then the fuse is fine, it's fool proof and cheap.

The above would also work to check for continuity in wire so long as it's not too thick/long as the power needs to get from one end to the other.

I'd advise on how to check voltage with a meter but my brain won't let me :roll: :roll:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good news!
I found a blown fuse in a small connector box next to the car battery entitles 'Caravan Battery Fuses' and replaced it - I found a note from the previous owner which said "if you leave the vehicle standing for several weeks (???) then you may have replace the 25 A fuse under the bonnet" Right enough it was blown - I dont know why yet but after a five minute run I had some power back onto the leisure battery and now you can (sparingly I guess) use the car battery if really needed (that bit didnt even function before and in two years probably hasnt at all)

I am hoping that our run onto the next site tomorrow puts enough back in (luckily we can stop for some 240v on the way too) annd in future i know what to look for.

I reckon we are going to get a solar panel fitted locally and eradicate future worries to boot.

Many thanks for you help here - I KNOW it aint easy to help from afar but your connects (and those from two pals on the VW site) helped me trace the fault in the true spirit of internet clubs 

Cheers
Paul


----------

